# Any Addict MY 2010 infos or photos?



## ppower

I just registered this forum in order to sniff some news about Addict MY 2010. Any scoop here or photos? 
I'm in the process to upgrade from Scott Speedster S10 2007 to an Addict bike. I would like to buy an used frame 2008 or 2009, but if I fall in love for the upcoming model, I would really like to go to R1 or R2!


----------



## MarvinK

Only paint changed for Addict in 2010. CR1 had major updates:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/scott-2010-range-preview


----------



## ppower

MarvinK said:


> Only paint changed for Addict in 2010. CR1 had major updates:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/scott-2010-range-preview


I read the article and I saw the pictures, but no evidence of the Addict paint changes for 2010. That appearance will make me decide about my future bike!


----------



## mbcastle

Reading about the CR1 changes for 2010 really makes me glad I bought a 2008 model. Sounds like Scott is positioning the CR1 to go head-to-head with the Specialized Roubaix, and that cyclists looking for more serious performance will now need to go to the Addict. I'm pretty light (140-145 lbs.), and I don't find my CR1 overly harsh, so I don't know why the push for a more plush bike. Maybe Scott thought the CR1 was eating into too many Addict sales.


----------



## MarvinK

I think the CR1 change was a very smart move for Scott.


----------



## ppower

After CR1 and Genius pictures taken at the Swiss preview during the last week, I found on the net a picture of Scale RC and Spark RC 2010, but no Addict yet. :-(


----------



## Firemedic510

Eh, "more comfort" and "more upright position"?? Looks like they took a killer bike that was alredy comfortable and fell into the "comfort bike" craze thats going on right now. I LOVE my 2008 CR1, and I dont at all think its a harsh ride. Its great. But I guess all good things must come to an end......


----------



## MarvinK

The CR1 is stiffer than most bikes in that range. A good thing in my book, but I think that price range appeals more to the comfort crowd. I think the good thing that was the old CR1 was simply replaced with another good thing... the Addict.


----------



## MarvinK

I like my CR1.. except for the neon-yellow text.. which has worn so badly on me that I think I'm going to break down and get an upgrade to a new Madone:


----------



## daivs_T

when is the 2010 scott addict and other bikes being released?


----------



## Pomza_NZ

daivs_T said:


> when is the 2010 scott addict and other bikes being released?


The lower range scott bikes (eg Aspect) will start arriving in shops late August or early September. You should expect to see addicts arriving later around the October-November mark. 

I don't know about you but I can't wait to get my mitts on the 2010 addict!


----------



## MarvinK

I don't really understand all the enthusiasm for the 2010 Addict... it hasn't changed! What's more, is the 2008 & 2009 Addict paint schemes looked good... and should be quite a bargain some places right now. Addict is due for some updates.. .I'd personally grab a deal on an 09 or hold off for 11/12... they're sure to change it up by then.

It's not even like 2010 brings new high-end groups... and you can probably get an 09 Addict w/DA for not much difference than a 10 w/new Ultegra.


----------



## Pomza_NZ

MarvinK said:


> I don't really understand all the enthusiasm for the 2010 Addict... it hasn't changed!


True, but those who have seen them say it one of the best looking bikes they have seen in years, if not ever!. I love the scheme on my addict and if it beats that then it will must look great.


----------



## ppower

MarvinK said:


> I don't really understand all the enthusiasm for the 2010 Addict... it hasn't changed! What's more, is the 2008 & 2009 Addict paint schemes looked good... and should be quite a bargain some places right now. Addict is due for some updates.. .I'd personally grab a deal on an 09 or hold off for 11/12... they're sure to change it up by then.
> 
> It's not even like 2010 brings new high-end groups... and you can probably get an 09 Addict w/DA for not much difference than a 10 w/new Ultegra.


Well, when I started this thread, I was in doubt and I'm still in doubt: getting on the Addict R1/R2 '09 at great price or wasting a lot of money for MY2010 and even better graphics. It's basically a matter of money. 
Because my team colors are red-white and blue, it seems quite obvious that Addict R2 is the best choice, but no picture of R2 2010 yet.


----------



## MarvinK

I think the 2008 graphics are better than 2009. A nearby shop has some ridiculously good deals on 2008 Addicts.

...still, I hear you about liking your bike's looks. One of the reasons I'm replacing my old CR1 is the neon yellow logos!  My daughter doesn't like the 2009 Contessa JR24 paint, but loves her 2008 20" Contessa.


----------



## ppower

MarvinK said:


> I think the 2008 graphics are better than 2009. A nearby shop has some ridiculously good deals on 2008 Addicts.
> 
> ...still, I hear you about liking your bike's looks. One of the reasons I'm replacing my old CR1 is the neon yellow logos!  My daughter doesn't like the 2009 Contessa JR24 paint, but loves her 2008 20" Contessa.


Another factor should be considered while making my choice: the ProTour team rides the last released bike. Cavendish and Co. rides the last paint and that's quite attractive when riding around my towns and mountains.

Yesterday I ordered a 2009 Scott Scale JR 20" for my son: he loves it and he wants it for his next race.


----------



## Nurse_Flash

*Been Riding the 2009 CR1*

I received my 2009 CR1 last September...I thought "wow" this is a comfortable bike on the first metric century...but I bought it to race in local events. I started removing spacers, bought a longer stem, finally removed the last spacer...wondering if the additional centimeter on the Addict would make a difference.

In any event...I love this bike and it's been great for me. Stiff, handles well, goes up like a goat, come down like a bird...love it! Based on what I am seeing in the new 2010 CR1 I would go with an Addict...but thats me.

I suspect Scott sees a bunch of guys with pockets of cash that want to ride a race machine but would also prefer a bit more comfort. Makes sense...Scott knows what they are doing and comfort = economy which equals performance. Don't discount anyone riding a "comfort" focused '10 CR1 this year.

My 2 cents


----------



## Nurse_Flash

*Oh snap!*



MarvinK said:


> I like my CR1.. except for the neon-yellow text.. which has worn so badly on me that I think I'm going to break down and get an upgrade to a new Madone:


You had to go and post that ... I'm such a *****...what do you think a 2009 CR1 would bring on the used market? 

Beautiful!


----------



## ppower

Here in Italy Scott-Acerbis invited all national dealers for the 2010 productline show on August 23rd. At last we will know every 2010 livory. Anyone earlier around the world? I was told by my local dealer that the models distributed in Italy will be a selection of the full product line of the Scott USA.


----------



## ppower

At last my frantic search on the web scored good news!! I just posted on my blog two articles regarding some pictures of Scott Addict 2010 models.

https://www.tencas.com/blog/articolo.asp?articolo=350
https://www.tencas.com/blog/articolo.asp?articolo=349

My article says almost nothing more that what you can see. In the latter article, you may find an URL to my source. They have been grabbed from a Greek online store, that uploaded the updated price list with Addict RC, Addict R1, Addict R15, Addict R2, and Addict R3. My future bike will be likely the Addict R2 2010 model!!

Here it is:


----------



## MarvinK

That does look better than 09... I think I might still like 08 paint more. Of the 2010, I like the look and parts on the R15... wonder how much more it is than the R2.


----------



## ppower

MarvinK said:


> That does look better than 09... I think I might still like 08 paint more. Of the 2010, I like the look and parts on the R15... wonder how much more it is than the R2.


R2 is priced 2,995 € (4232 $)
R15 is priced 4,495 € (6352 $)

What you get more:

- HMX instead of HMF carbon
- SRAM Force instead of Ultegra 2010
- KSyrium SL vs KSyrium Elite


----------



## ppower

At now my bike will be:

- Addict R2, maybe with integrated seatpost
- SRAM RED
- Fulcrum Racing Zero

Everything RED! Scott bikes should be yellow-white-black, but red is quite European-looking, just like Pinarello, Cervelo, and so on.


----------



## haydos

ummmm...cervelo is canadian...


----------



## southparkcycles

So i have had a chance to see prints and spec of the 2010 line up. Scott is fairly new to us so we are trying to get up to speed with their technology within the various models. There were some changes to both the Addicts and CR1's. There were some seat mast change in some of the models of the Addict. There also was a change to geometry of the CR1's to help reduce the amount of saddle to stem drop. There are some models in the Addict and CR1 series that have value far beyond most brands. There is an addict for 2010 w/ Rival for around $2699. There is a CR1 starting around $1799 (tiagra) and a 105 CR1 for $2199. The spec and weight of these bikes for the $ is unbelieveable. The Scott website will apparently start to display 2010 info around September 1st.


----------



## SpikeOOH

I think I've about decided on the new Scott R2. The only problem is the dreadful waiting game.


----------



## haydos

Scott's new line is now up on their website! Yay!


----------



## ppower

The official website confirmed the pictures shown in the Greek online store. I'm quite disappointed that the integrated seatpost is available only on Addict RC and R1. It seems to be not available on R15 and R2. 

Last year, however, R3 was available also with integrated seatpost, so we need to wait more specs from the resellers.

Scott still confirms that fact they don't allow to build any technological solution with your favourite colors. It's really a shame. Anybody lets you choose in an endless color range.


----------



## SpikeOOH

The price point on the R2 is amazing, dare I say unbelievable. $3600 for a 14 pound bike? I'm incredulous.


----------



## joep721

SpikeOOH said:


> The price point on the R2 is amazing, dare I say unbelievable. $3600 for a 14 pound bike? I'm incredulous.


I've never thought about a Scott, but at that price and weight (and nice components), I'm going to have to check this bike out. Very nice.


----------



## ppower

R2 2010's colours are really exciting, quite a devil bike, that resembles a lot the Pinarello Prince. It will be mine (the Addict R2).
Do you know when the bikes will be available?


----------



## joep721

I'm going to go by the LBS that carries Scott to see when they are going to be available. If I were to throw on a set of Dura Ace Scandiums, it would be sub 14 lbs. - more like 13.75 lbs. That's insane for that price. I'm just wondering "what's am I missing?"


----------



## joep721

SpikeOOH said:


> The price point on the R2 is amazing, dare I say unbelievable. $3600 for a 14 pound bike? I'm incredulous.


I believe I figured out the weight to price situation. The 14.10 was the weight of last year's R2 which had Dura Ace. The 2010 bike will have Ultegra SL and will weigh in the mid 16 lbs range.

I was at my LBS and it seems that the R2 will be available in October.


----------



## creekchub

SpikeOOH said:


> I think I've about decided on the new Scott R2. The only problem is the dreadful waiting game.


I was at the LBS shop today, and they just received a few R3's. They told me the R2 should start arriving in Oct.


----------



## SpikeOOH

So, got my R2 on Wednesday (Must be the first person in the region). Fantastiche. I was told the ride might be a bit unforgiving, but coming off of an aluminum frame, this is one comfy ride. I haven't ridden a considerable amount in like three months but I swear I must be going at least 2 mph faster since the last time I was on a road bike. Climbing has never been so much fun. And the finish on the 2010 Ultegra looks way better in real life than anything I've seen pictured. Naturally it functions superbly, and am able to shift under power. The only qualm, and it's not a big deal, is that with pedals and bottle cages it weighed in at 16.85 lbs, (a 54 cm frame), not very close to the 14 lbs stated on the website. I assumed the weight would be much higher anyway though, so I'm not really upset about it. Regardless me and this bike are ready for some good times ahead.


----------



## joep721

A week or so ago, I was at the LBS and they had the 2010 catalog. I checked out the R2 and it weighed somewhere around 16.5 lbs. I commented about the 14.10 lbs and he showed me the 2009 catalog. The 2009 bike had dura ace while the 2010 has ultegra. That could account for the weight difference.


----------



## haydos

they (Bikes in general) are usually weighed in a small size without pedals and bidon cages...


----------



## ppower

SpikeOOH said:


> So, got my R2 on Wednesday (Must be the first person in the region). Fantastiche. I was told the ride might be a bit unforgiving, but coming off of an aluminum frame, this is one comfy ride. I haven't ridden a considerable amount in like three months but I swear I must be going at least 2 mph faster since the last time I was on a road bike. Climbing has never been so much fun. And the finish on the 2010 Ultegra looks way better in real life than anything I've seen pictured. Naturally it functions superbly, and am able to shift under power. The only qualm, and it's not a big deal, is that with pedals and bottle cages it weighed in at 16.85 lbs, (a 54 cm frame), not very close to the 14 lbs stated on the website. I assumed the weight would be much higher anyway though, so I'm not really upset about it. Regardless me and this bike are ready for some good times ahead.


Plz post a photo! Here in Italy local resellers can't make us know when they will deliver the bikes for current orders.


----------



## ppower

ppower said:


> Plz post a photo! Here in Italy local resellers can't make us know when they will deliver the bikes for current orders.


My local reseller told me that my frameset should arrive in mid October. Here I am for my Addict R2 '10!


----------



## ppower

This morning my reseller told me that delivery should be at the end of October. What about deliveries in US?


----------



## creekchub

*.*

Here's mine, hope the pics come through. The bike weighs 15.8 as it sits.Not sure where the 14 lbs. is coming from, the web-site is wrong.


----------



## joep721

I saw an 2010 R2 this past week. Wow, what a sweet looking bike. The finish on it was incredible. I can't wait to go back in for a ride.


----------



## ppower

Mine is due at the end of this week! SRAM RED has been ordered, so I really hope to "complete" the bike by the end of the first week of November!


----------



## ryan123

Mine is due in by the end of the week, hopefully in 7 days time it will be done! I will post photos too. (only standard items will be frame and fork though)


----------



## ryan123

ppower... did yours arrive? Mine hasn't arrived at LBS yet


----------



## ppower

ryan123 said:


> ppower... did yours arrive? Mine hasn't arrived at LBS yet


No  

I ordered the SRAM RED groupset at a local store, whilst the Addict frameset in another, but they are late both. In Italy the complete 2010 bikes are being delivered just in these days. The Addict 2010 framesets seem to be not ready yet.


----------



## ppower

My frameset arrived this morning! Here it is a post on my blog (in Italian):

https://www.tencas.com/blog/articolo.asp?articolo=417

Now a picture!


----------



## creekchub

*.*

Congrats, I love my bike, would not trade it for anything.

Good luck with it, hope you like it.


----------



## SpikeOOH

ppower, how did you get a scott with an integrated seat post?


----------



## ppower

SpikeOOH said:


> ppower, how did you get a scott with an integrated seat post?


You can get the Addict R2 with ISP if you order it as frameset only. If you order the complete bike, the Addict R2 2010 isn't equipped with an integrated seatpost, but only with the Ritchey Carbon Pro seat tube.

http://www.scottusa.com/gb_en/product/8243/45066/addict_r2

The frameset:

http://www.scottusa.com/gb_en/product/7990/44952/addict_r2


----------



## tinman143

ppower said:


> My frameset arrived this morning! Here it is a post on my blog (in Italian):
> 
> https://www.tencas.com/blog/articolo.asp?articolo=417
> 
> Now a picture!


congrats. any more pics of your build?


----------



## andrewbell

nice looking bikes guys.

currently ridding a scott cr1 2007. would like to get an addict R1.


----------



## ppower

tinman143 said:


> congrats. any more pics of your build?


My build is still under construction. The frameset and the groupset arrived both before the mid of November, but I had to wait more than 50 days in order to get the SRAM RED crankset adaptor for BB-PF86 builtin bottom bracket.

Tomorrow or saturday it will be the final day!


----------



## ppower

At last I got my Addict R2 '10! Amazing!


----------



## ppower

Here it is another picture:


----------



## ppower

Here its the features list:

Addict R2 2010 frameset
SRAM RED crankset 50/34, cassette 11/26
Fulcrum Racing Zero
Selle Italia SLR Kit carbon 125 grams
Ritchey WCS stem Wetblack
Ritchey WCS Logic II bar Wetblack
991 carbon bottlecage
Look Keo titanium Pinarello edition
Polar CS200 with cadence kit

It's 6,75 kg, 14,90 lbs! Just perfect.


----------



## tinman143

very nice congrats!


----------



## julio01

*2010 cr1 pro or addict r2 2010*

Hello,
Which one is a better deal for the money?

Please help!


----------



## julio01

*wow! just beautiful!*

That is one hot rod!


----------



## julio01

*I will order my ADDICT R2 ON FRIDAY!*

I just sold my 2006 ORBEA ORCA on E-BAY this week and as soon as the money hits paypal I am buying my addict r2.

OH YEAH!


----------



## tinman143

julio01 said:


> Hello,
> Which one is a better deal for the money?
> 
> Please help!


addict and cr1 are two different serving frames so you're asking the wrong question. are you looking for a more relaxed fit or a race oriented bike? just note that addict=race and cr1=sport. you've got some researching to do


----------



## julio01

*scott cr2*

I decided to get the CR2 2010, I paid 3100 at SUN AND SKI in Dallas,TX.
I paid 50% down and left 3 post dated cks for the remaining balance.
They gave me a free computer and lifetime tune-ups with the bike.

I know I sound like I commercial for this store, but what a gem of a store for bikers.


----------



## MaddSkillz

ppower said:


> Here it is another picture:


That's just awesome!  I wanna ride it!!!


----------



## MCAddictR3

Glad to see all the well deserved enthusiasm for the new Addict! I road tested the bike for about 40 miles and was drooling with my impressions at the end. I was so impressed I decided to sell my 08 Cannondale Six. Currently, I am waiting for my 2010 Addict R3 to be completed in about a week. I decided to buy the R3 since its the same frame as the R1 and was able to save a LOT of money by shopping on Ebay for all new components meeting my exact requirements. I did the same thing with the Cannondale and saved a bundle as well. The bike shop tells me they expect the final product to weigh in around 13.5 pounds. I do everything with my bike including race events (marathon and crits), centuries, climbing, charity & club rides, you name it, so I needed a setup that can do it all without having to swap parts all the time. the result of my quest ended with the following specs. 

2010 Scott Addict R3 54cm (Custom Build)
Full Dura Ace 7900 Group
--50/34 with 11/25 Cassette
2010 Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL Wheels
Michelin Pro Race 3 Tires
Allay Pro 2.1 Saddle
FSA K-Wing Carbon Handlebar
FSA OS-115 Stem
FSA Orbit Carbon Integrated Headset
FSA K-Force Light Carbon Seatpost
Elite Carbon Cages

I will post pictures when its ready!


----------



## Addict2010

ppower said:


> My build is still under construction. The frameset and the groupset arrived both before the mid of November, but I had to wait more than 50 days in order to get the SRAM RED crankset adaptor for BB-PF86 builtin bottom bracket.
> 
> Tomorrow or saturday it will be the final day!


I'm doing the exact same build. Just wondering where you got the BB-PF86 from?


----------



## ppower

Addict2010 said:


> I'm doing the exact same build. Just wondering where you got the BB-PF86 from?


My bike store got it from the Italian SRAM distributor, although they were wrong twice, before sending the right one.


----------



## Addict2010

ppower said:


> My bike store got it from the Italian SRAM distributor, although they were wrong twice, before sending the right one.


Do you have a picture of what it look like?


----------



## renotree

*McaddictR3*

Addict R3 completely different frame than Addict R1 as farasi am aware, 2 completely different carbons!


----------



## MCAddictR3

*2010 Addict frame material*



renotree said:


> Addict R3 completely different frame than Addict R1 as farasi am aware, 2 completely different carbons!


renotree,
actually the 2010 R1 and R3 frame material is the same Scott Addict HMF NET carbon. The only difference is that the R1 is a dura ace build and R3 is 105. Also the wheels are upgraded. The upgrade in carbon is with the LTD, the top of the line of the Addicts which has the hmx carbon at about 100 grams lighter.


----------



## MarvinK

in any case "completely different" might be a little of an overstatement, even in the case of the LTD.


----------



## renotree

2010 R1 is HMX net, R2 is HMF net. Different carbons!


----------



## ppower

Addict2010 said:


> Do you have a picture of what it look like?


Here it is the picture of the matching on my bike. Please don't blame me because I didn't clean up...


----------



## Addict2010

My SCOTT is finally ready for the road. It is running the SRAM Groupset - everything is RED except for Calipers which is Rival and the Crank which is the s900. It has custom built wheels, 3T Pro handlebar and Sella Italia Saddle. I am yet to ride it but as it is it weights in at 6.95kgs.


----------



## creekchub

Addict2010 said:


> My SCOTT is finally ready for the road. It is running the SRAM Groupset - everything is RED except for Calipers which is Rival and the Crank which is the s900. It has custom built wheels, 3T Pro handlebar and Sella Italia Saddle. I am yet to ride it but as it is it weights in at 6.95kgs.



Nice bike.....


----------



## patentcad

I have been riding my 2010 R2 since January, I probably have 800 miles on it. I upgraded the wheels to the Dura Ace wheels, D.A. Cassette (stock was Ultegra), FSA Kwing carbon bars, Toupe saddle, Zero G brakes. Bike weighs 15 lbs 14 oz with clinchers and Ultegra. Didn't like the bike at first (stiff ride) but now I love it, particularly in racing/competitive riding situations. I realized that the stiff rear triangle beats you up a bit on some of the rough chip/seal road surfaces around here, but the bike climbs, descends and hammers like nothing else. LIGHT, tight and right.




























The more I ride it, the more I like it. Great bike. But for racing. Tough bike for more casual riders.


----------

